# Now whats the best deck stain



## RR60 (Jul 26, 2012)

For past 15 years have always used Cabots in semi or solid oil deck stain from my ben moore dealer.
Have not needed since using a lot of composites for decking.
Have not kept up with deck stains and the ben moore dealer saids they dont make a solid oil base anymore to recoat some of my old work.

Wants to sell me a new Ben Moore deck stain that’s supposed to last a long time. And by the way it just needs a maintenance recoat of a sealer every year.
I would never buy this out of principal.
Any stain will last a long time if you recoat it every year.

Appreciate any suggestion for going over old oil base solid color stains.

Thanks


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Cabot still makes solid oil decking.Just thin it down,and tell customer stay off for a week.Their semi solid is still available,but is a oil modified water base.It still goes on like an oil.Did a new pressure treated deck with it with good results.Dried well.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Ben Moore Arborcoat Solid does not require a maintenance coat every year.


----------



## RR60 (Jul 26, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> The Ben Moore Arborcoat Solid does not require a maintenance coat every year.


May not be required. But from what I read Ben Moore recommends it.
And recommends 2 coats.
Unique two-coat system for ultimate UV protection
Protective Clear Coat can be reapplied annually for maximum protection


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Swp deckscapes in solid rocks(waterborne though) but i love it . Very good coverage. The semi (also waterborne) needs some tweeking still.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

I like Ben Moore transparent or semi trans oil or arborcoat system. Ive had all luck with the 2 coat system arborcoat, clear coat. sikkens has served me well also.


----------



## Stickman811 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've used quite possibly every product out there and have found 2 things to be certain.. If I'm using a Solid or Semi Solid color stain.. I'm using Olympic Max.. No contest. Sprays great, even coverage, Great Durability. If I'm using a Semi Transparent or Translucent Stain.. Cabot, Wolman, and TWP. Sikkens is Hugely Overrated and far too pricey for the lack of UV protection on Decks and Fences. I use a 2 step Sikkens Process on Log Siding and that is it. They make Great Log Home Sealers, but those stains/sealers don't translate into better results on decks. Sikkens tends to flake or blister to a degree as they wear out leaving a "splotchy" look if you attempt to reseal without Stripping it bare, and the deck is virtually impossible to change products on in case you want to change products even if you Do Strip it. I have used what customers have on hand or insist on, and honestly, I can make even the worst materials outperform their manufacturers warranty. TWP, Flood, ..anything I have to reapply every 2 years is Junk imho.


----------



## Stickman811 (Jul 25, 2012)

Deckscapes isn't worth the trash can it comes in.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

rayh78 said:


> May not be required. But from what I read Ben Moore recommends it.
> And recommends 2 coats.
> Unique two-coat system for ultimate UV protection
> Protective Clear Coat can be reapplied annually for maximum protection


Not on the SOLID or SEMI SOLID stain.

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/...exterior-stain?lang=en_US&role=C#advs=0&tab=3


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Stickman811 said:


> I can make even the worst materials outperform their manufacturers warranty.


You're a paint wizard then and must use a magic wand instead of a brush.


----------



## Stickman811 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just don't skimp on applying the product. I saturate the top 1/32 to 1/16 in of Lumber and backbrush. Just because an area gets some color on it, doesn't mean there's enough stain/sealer to ammount to good protection. People that go light to conserve materials and make more money keep me in Business. Off I go, to do the 18th Member of a Client tree started 4 years ago!


----------



## TeacherPainter (Aug 6, 2014)

*Techinque*

I agree with your painting technique. It seems to be human nature for people to buy cheap paint, then stretch it out as far as possible, leading to very disappointing results. If they paid twice as much for good paint, it would probably stretch almost twice as far, making it just about a wash. 

I like your description of paint application. It sounds simple, but it can add years of protection to your paint job!

What is the Client Tree?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TeacherPainter said:


> I agree with your painting technique. It seems to be human nature for people to buy cheap paint, then stretch it out as far as possible, leading to very disappointing results. If they paid twice as much for good paint, it would probably stretch almost twice as far, making it just about a wash.
> 
> I like your description of paint application. It sounds simple, but it can add years of protection to your paint job!
> 
> What is the Client Tree?


Guessing he means money tree.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

All solid stains on decks are predestined to fail. They should only be used as a last resort. And not even then.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

That's a blanket statement.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like ARBORCOAT a lot!


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Or u could use Duckback Superdeck


----------



## TeacherPainter (Aug 6, 2014)

*Solid Stains*



Slopmeyer said:


> All solid stains on decks are predestined to fail. They should only be used as a last resort. And not even then.


Wood should be treated, not covered. Protection is provided by the treatment. Sure, a covering may protect wood, but will eventually fail, leaving the wood vulnerable and leaving a mess to clean up before a new covering can be applied.

Semi-transparent stains are usually a treatment and actually penetrate the wood. When these products wear with age, the wood simply dries out and looks "thirsty". Since good quality stains are absorbed into the wood, they become part of the wood and age with it. When the wood needs to be treated again, there will be very little old product to scrape, strip or remove before applying the stain. 

TWP has been a miracle product for me on siding, fences, playhouses and even picnic tables. Cabot has also been impressive, but I have used it only on siding. 

A stain product which may be cleaned up with water, doesn't seem like a stain at all and sounds like trouble to me, If water can clean it up, water can probably break it down in the long term. 

Many people don't realize it is a one-way street. Once a non-penetrating product is used on a deck or siding, it is close to impossible to go back to a penetrating product, like a semi-transparent stain.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Super deck from duck back. Better then that water based crap deck scapes.


----------



## TeacherPainter (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this.
I haven't heard of this one yet, but it looks good. Here is a link to their website: http://www.superdeck.com/

Is there a specific Super Deck product you like?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

TeacherPainter said:


> Wood should be treated, not covered. Protection is provided by the treatment. Sure, a covering may protect wood, but will eventually fail, leaving the wood vulnerable and leaving a mess to clean up before a new covering can be applied.
> 
> Semi-transparent stains are usually a treatment and actually penetrate the wood. When these products wear with age, the wood simply dries out and looks "thirsty". Since good quality stains are absorbed into the wood, they become part of the wood and age with it. When the wood needs to be treated again, there will be very little old product to scrape, strip or remove before applying the stain.
> 
> ...


You know paint is made to fail, right? All paint and paint products (stains, epoxies, etc).are created as a noble protective coating. The only place where it isn't is after the primer/sealer on interior walls, those are mainly for decoration.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

